# Final Countdown - America plans Military Attack on Iran.



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 19, 2007)

The time has come. 

More information in here :- **www.newstatesman.com/200702190014

*and more news to come.


----------



## anandk (Feb 19, 2007)

another blunder, by america, whose time has come


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

Total disaster for USA , more terror attacks


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2007)

This will just result in catostrophy for U.S.A, Iraq was dictatorship by Saddam but Iran has democracy. The world is already pissed off USA & this will simply result in more contriversy.

Oh well, there is no world left, no one will oppose USA, cos it's a big market & rest of the countries get a lot of money from it. Everyone will be silent again, just the thing is this time middle east countries controling Oil might do a serious counter attack, don't forget this war is for Oil only


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 20, 2007)

bush's gonna go to the bushes


----------



## mediator (Feb 20, 2007)

I can foresee the predictions of NOSTRADAMUS coming true!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2007)

Have you guys read the reader comments below.The writer does not seem to be  a "trusted guy"


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2007)

> Have you guys read the reader comments below.The writer does not seem to be a "trusted guy"



Weather he is trusted or not, this is bound to happen.

According to Maya calender World will end on 23 december 2012....hmm...not too far


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

US goes to Presidential elections next year, Bush needs to do something to tilt the balance in favour of republican party coz, he can't go in for another term, unless, they declare a national emergency.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

I really think we should making preparations to shift our house to other planets. US going berserk all over the world could mean the end of us.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 20, 2007)

yarr ISS ke liye ticket kahan se milta hai

and koi to bata do ki mars ya moon per jane ke liye kaunsa link hai


----------



## lalit_ngp (Feb 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> yarr ISS ke liye ticket kahan se milta hai
> 
> and koi to bata do ki mars ya moon per jane ke liye kaunsa link hai



Americans ka ISS mein bhi partnership hai


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

F***k USA and bush


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> yarr ISS ke liye ticket kahan se milta hai
> 
> and koi to bata do ki mars ya moon per jane ke liye kaunsa link hai



Americans ka ISS mein bhi partnership hai


----------



## AshishSharma (Feb 20, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> According to Maya calender World will end on 23 december 2012....hmm...not too far



The world is going to end ...  Why didn't someone tell me before ... Are yaar abhee to meri shaadi bhee nahin hui .. itni jaldi kyon .... 

I knew bush is insane but now I've realised the poor guy has no brains .... all he has in his damn head are bushes poisonous bushes


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> F***k USA and bush



Do not blame the USA for bush doing.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

@thunderbird.117 - ISS won't be crashing down to earth even if it is severely damaged as it is in orbit and a condition of free fall whose trajectory always ensures it will always be in orbit. Second ISS was made many years ago, so malfunctions could happen, rockets exploding isn't a new phenomenon - they occur for years. I have abandoned religion years ago for humanity and science and I personally think science and humanity gave much more to the betterment of this world than any religious text did.



			
				AshishSharma said:
			
		

> I knew bush is insane but now I've realised the poor guy has no brains .... all he has in his damn head are bushes poisonous bushes



He has a lot of brains but they are optimised for the destruction of the earth for the sake of his own satisfaction.


----------



## planetcall (Feb 20, 2007)

So much anger on mere speculation ??? comeon guys save your energy for something good.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> So much anger on mere speculation ??? comeon guys save your energy for something good.



Anger?. We are not angry. We are just talking.


----------



## freebird (Feb 20, 2007)

Iran....it's PM or president ..ahmedi nijad he is provoking the US for a long time..why?he should've kept silence....these leaders...they are igniting the hate feelings to the max...


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> You are not understanding my point. Iam not talking about religion here. Well what is the point in talking about that here. No one will ever understand me in this forum. They are some that can understand me. I never speak about religion because they does not exist. If you think ISS wont crash down. Think again. Science is not everything.



The link does not say anything about ISS crashing down. Frankly I treat alarmist news with a pinch of salt, most of them are extremely misleading. The countries behind the ISS project are doing everything to make sure it is running, the abaondoned debris are of satellites which are no longer are of use and there is no cost effective way of disposing them (or the countries are too lax to do so). Till date, no full functioning space equipment in orbit went haywire and dropped on the earth.

Secondly thunderbird.117, no one has any problems with you in this forum. Please do try to be positive and encouraging and point out your outlooks instead of "No one will understand me..." Forums are about communication, what might not reach to one can be understood aby another and we all have our differences of opinions which means you cannot expect your ideas to be universally accepted.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

If US attacks iran and Invades it , It will win another lost war like vietnam and iraq , though iam supporter Of USA . but not .........


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> If US attacks iran and Invades it , It will win another lost war like vietnam and iraq , though iam supporter Of USA . but not .........



US is not going to invade Iran. They are just going to attack and destroy all nuclear facilites,military bases,economy and infrastruture. Iran wont sit dumb. They will react furiously. That starting from All sleeper cells around the world will be activated and huge destruction follows. They are going to be lot of bloodshed all around the world. Use of nukes is close.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 20, 2007)

Let's hope for the worst , both israel and Usa may jointly Do this operation


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Let's hope for the worst , both israel and Usa may jointly Do this operation



Yes. Israel have it own problem with the neighbours.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you think if US attacks Iran, Ahmedinejad is going to tell his thousands of soldiers to run for cover? They will seep to Iraq and wreack havoc in retaliation, we know revenge is human nature (US apparently does not understand this basic psychology) which is going to lead to a chain of hits finally culminating into World War. Didn't both the World Wars occured after one hit the other and got a new fighting partner everytime they hit back?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 22, 2007)

well, well, what are the u.s govt doing ????, dont declare war now and cause a WW3 please, let me enjoy this life for another 60 odd years, tht will get me to 86 time to die anyways, then u can declare a ww3, i dont care....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> well, well, what are the u.s govt doing ????, dont declare war now and cause a WW3 please, let me enjoy this life for another 60 odd years, tht will get me to 86 time to die anyways, then u can declare a ww3, i dont care....



You can rest in peace now. US sentor is asking all the US army in iraq to packup their bags and come to USA. All the miltary ships near to iran have to leave there within 90 days. US President is no more undercontrol of army. His power has been taken down and he is just a clown now.

If the us president attacks iran without congress premission. He will be arrested. 

I love how USA laws work.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

In Britan too Tony has called back all the troops,but Troop commander wales(Prince Harry) is going Iraq to fight.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> In Britan too Tony has called back all the troops,but Troop commander wales(Prince Harry) is going Iraq to fight.



He can rest in peace in iraq


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

But he will cause danger for other lads too.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> But *he will cause danger* for other lads too.



How?. In what way?.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

Because he is a member of the royal family and is out of Britain in a war torn country,so he is easy target for suicide bombers and assassins.Not to mention he will be leading a troop in war.
It is the easiest opportunity for any guy who wanna threaten Britain and the rest of the world.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Because he is a member of the royal family and is out of Britain in a war torn country,so he is easy target for suicide bombers and assassins.Not to mention he will be leading a troop in war.
> It is the easiest opportunity for any guy who wanna threaten Britain and the rest of the world.



British military is very good. He wont be alone. Do not worry nothing will happen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

they are better than the Yanks


----------



## Edburg (Feb 22, 2007)

I know this is going to cause a lot of angry replies but....

I dont see anything wrong in this.Consider this - Pakistan keeps on threatening India and also performs indirect attacks on us and we dont do anything back rather than just asking them to stop this.
    And one day the terrorists on Pak overtake Pak PM and with all their nuclear power attack india without warning destroying most of us.What can we do in such situation ?

In the same way,the Iran PM threatened Israel the moment he came to power and said there wont be Israel after a few years.And after this he started this nuclear stuffs.One day when everything is ready,a single nuclear strike on Israel is enough to wipe it off the Earth.
         What will the world countries do after this ? Nothing just feel sorry for them.

And remember Israel is a small country surrounded by its enemies all over.
So rather than waiting for a disaster to happen,its better to take precautionary measures.

I know revenge is going to take place soon but you can;t be afraid of future and leave out the present.

So i am in full support for the US.Remember it was the US who fought the terror invaded Afhanistan.If it were not,then more terrorin\sts would have invaded /India.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

What if you get no angry replies


----------



## Edburg (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> What if you get no angry replies



I thought it will bring in a lot of them as all the people were against US for some reason.


----------



## nix (Feb 22, 2007)

nice post there edburg...reps for ya...
iran wont hesitate to drop nuclear bombs on israel once it has them. so i think its better if iran is attacked. so for this, all of us have join...ahmadinejad is a threat to the whole world. he is anti-all-religions-except-islam.


----------



## freebird (Feb 22, 2007)

a really informative post from @Edburg...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> I know this is going to cause a lot of angry replies but....
> 
> I dont see anything wrong in this.Consider this - Pakistan keeps on threatening India and also performs indirect attacks on us and we dont do anything back rather than just asking them to stop this.
> And one day the terrorists on Pak overtake Pak PM and with all their nuclear power attack india without warning destroying most of us.What can we do in such situation ?
> ...



Some points to remember. Israel have been attacked from the past. The day israel was created they have been constat attacked by it neighbour. No one can invade israel past, present and in future. Israel is very very important when it come to christians and it is very important country when it come to endtimes. 

No one is against US. US acts like a world police. Who are they to rule us. US have been supporting pakistan and CIA have given million of funds to pakistan when they give every terrorist to US. 

Tell me what is pakistan doing with the funds?. Naturally they give to terrorist. Almost all around intelligence found shocking revelation on pakistan. They indeed are support terrorist and so else other islam countries. On sept 11th 2001. This terrorist blamed on christians and they took advantage on blaming crusades and hitler because they were christians and they simply want to say jihad against christians. Why terrorist is asking india is another story. They simply wanted kashmir and they blame on indians that is hindus. They say that Indian army is raping Kashmiris woman. That in indeed true. Why should indian army do that?. Moreover this terrorist what india to be a muslim nation and usa to be a muslim country. 

When iran gets a nuclear weapon they wont hesitate to launch on israel. Time is still running out for not just israeli it is for every creature on earth. The countdown has started.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 22, 2007)

All the Muslim Nations are problems for the remaining world. It is the mentality of Jehad, or heterdness. Be it expressed by killing of aminals in merciless situations [halals] or on small child in the name of Khatna. It is all crude identity. No God who ever it may belong to will sanction such practices. 

These are few examples from where cruelty emanates in the little minds to poison them. I will be lasdt person to cry faul about these supposed attacks on Iran. I am only eagerly waiting for Pakistan's turn, which will come probably after Iran & one more country.

Mentality fo Jehad is epicenter of terror whether be in India or elsewhere. If we can not wipe it out, let America wash the earth with their blood, that is the language they understand.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> All the Muslim Nations are problems for the remaining world. It is the mentality of Jehad, or heterdness. Be it expressed by killing of aminals in merciless situations [halals] or on small child in the name of Khatna. It is all crude identity. No God who ever it may belong to will sanction such practices.
> 
> These are few examples from where cruelty emanates in the little minds to poison them. I will be lasdt person to cry faul about these supposed attacks on Iran. I am only eagerly waiting for Pakistan's turn, which will come probably after Iran & one more country.
> 
> Mentality fo Jehad is epicenter of terror whether be in India or elsewhere. If we can not wipe it out, *let America wash the earth with their blood, that is the language they understand.*



America is pretty weak now. Don't expect them to do your bidding. Their military might and economic is coming to knees.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 22, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> America is pretty weak now. Don't expect them to do your bidding. Their military might and economic is coming to knees.



Day dreaming???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Day dreaming???



You are.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 22, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> You are.



Who is better in military might & economy then? You mean pakistan & Bangaladesh or Iran & Afganistan?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

sorry to interrupt but here is the full news about Prince going to Iraq
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007080695,00.html


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Who is better in military might & economy then? You mean pakistan & Bangaladesh or Iran & Afganistan?




Who else do you think. 

*THE CHINESE

*They military power is a lot. They have a economic that no country is near it not even india. 

Well even The European Union is also near to chinese in terms economy and military.

Iran is going to stop using Dollars and they are going to start using euros.

Come back to real world. America will be losing SuperPower status.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 22, 2007)

Still no one can match Americans. No body dare to challenge them. These things were said about Saddam Hussein too. I am not counting India in anyway, India can never reach there, sans its political class.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 22, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Still no one can match Americans. No body dare to challenge them. These things were said about Saddam Hussein too. I am not counting India in anyway, India can never reach there, sans its political class.



Saddam Hussein military sucked bad. He has only old model of tanks,ammo and armour. 

Chinese can easily invade America and they can defeat them. Chinese does not want to go war now. Just to show off like what america did in iraq. 

I heard that chinese have the technology which a indian scientist from USA gave secrets to them about B-2 Spirit stealth bomber. Not just the indian. Chinese intelligence have also broke into american intelligence. They too have stolen many technology such has quite drive tech. 

A chinese woman spy said that American men can be easily be seduced. Iam not going in detail about that. If you want to more just read what happened in Cold War.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 22, 2007)

Who the hell do they think they are??? They are always interfering into others matters....


----------



## planetcall (Feb 23, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Still no one can match Americans. No body dare to challenge them. These things were said about Saddam Hussein too. I am not counting India in anyway, India can never reach there, sans its political class.



Pessimistic moron. Lol India has been to the height you cant imagine. We will attain the height you can never dream of.


----------



## mediator (Feb 23, 2007)

^^+1


			
				premsharma said:
			
		

> No body dare to challenge them.


Septemeber 11, around 2500 americans killed. American soldiers killed in iraq...around 2500. Toll on its economy?
*edition.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/09/03/death.toll/ (5 months old info)

Everyday u see newspaper headlines with somethin like "X US soldiers killed in Iraq blast". They r spending billions and trillions on such war. And u don't see it as a challenge? I guess u need to read newspapers more than once a week!

As they say in Hindi => "Doosre khet ki ghass zaada sunder dikti hai"


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 23, 2007)

Someone on the original article said:
			
		

> Shall I tell you what I think? I think the journalists & media want this war more than anyone. They seem to be stoking up the flames on a daily basis, so that they can start their very own little coverage war!!



^^


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 23, 2007)

I totally agree with the media thing.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

Everybody blames US for it`s actions but actually it`s the JEWS who compromise only 2 % of it`s population control everythng from politics to media,entertainment,fashion,finance,computer industry (both IT and hardware) of US............................it`s bcoz of the jews tht US has to take some hard and sometimes unjustified decisions do you thnk majority of the  americans should take responsobility or can be blamed for a minor fraction of it`s populations` dictates.......................JEWS people never bother abt any community or country except for ISRAEL and themselves !!!!!!!!!!!!
__________
ISRAEL attacked LEBANON and killed thousands of innocent lebanese when lebanon was doing so much progress and it had actually bcome one of the very few fully functioning democratic arab country only bcoz two of it`s soldiers were captured how on earth such an action can be justified...................


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> Everybody blames US for it`s actions but actually it`s the JEWS who compromise only 2 % of it`s population control everythng from politics to media,entertainment,fashion,finance,computer industry (both IT and hardware) of US............................it`s bcoz of the jews tht US has to take some hard and sometimes unjustified decisions do you thnk majority of the  americans should take responsobility or can be blamed for a minor fraction of it`s populations` dictates.......................JEWS people never bother abt any community or country except for ISRAEL and themselves !!!!!!!!!!!!
> __________
> ISRAEL attacked LEBANON and killed thousands of innocent lebanese when lebanon was doing so much progress and it had actually bcome one of the very few fully functioning democratic arab country only bcoz two of it`s soldiers were captured how on earth such an action can be justified...................



Lool. I saw this thing coming. 

Let me answer the first question of yours. Jews do *NOT* control anyone. They did *NOT *force USA to go for war. USA went to war for their own needs. It is not for americans need but for George. W. Bush. He wanted to take revenge of saddam hussein for trying to kill his dad. He succesfully did that. Why he said about WMD was very simple. It was to convince US congress, senators and the people of america to go for WAR. All i say is JEWS are doing the right thing. 

For your second question :-

I agree that israeli attacked and killed innocent people in Lebanon. But what about Innocent Israeli people who gets killed everyday by terrorist?. Have you forgotten about that?. It is not just for two captured soldiers. Lebanon army did not do anything to stop the terrorist on their terrority. Terrorist have been using lebanon to launch rockets on haifa. They only way to stop is go for war. 

Talking about innocent people. Most of them got killed due to terrorist using them has shields. 

Israel destroyed Lebanon in minutes. The whole country is in ruins even now. If israel attacks sryia. Syria will completely destroyed in 1 day. Well that is going to happen very soon. Keep watching. . 

Atleast Israel is doing to protect its people from terrorist attacks and the terror sponsor nations.

What is india doing to protect its people from terrorist attacking the innocent indians?. All they say is we condemn the attacks. That is the favourite word that PM has got. And pakistan is happily watching this attacks.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 23, 2007)

Indian is ruled by lamers ,pathetic leaders we have , Indian goverment is one of the worst in the world


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Indian is ruled by lamers ,pathetic leaders we have , Indian goverment is one of the worst in the world



True. 

Most them are not real politicans. They are film-actress and actors, rowdies and much of non-educated people and pm like manmohan singh who is a ecomnomist and does not know anything about inside politics. 

Seriously what is india coming to?. 2 billion people and not even one good politican.


----------



## mediator (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with @thunderbird!


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh yeah you saw tht coming didn`t you huh !!!!!!!!JEWS don`t control anythng eh let me give you some facts then brother :

FASHION: GAP,GUESS,LEVI`S,TOMMY HILFIGER,RALPH LAUREN,CALVIN KLEIN,CHANEL,PIERRE CARDIN,DONNA KARAN and DKNY,LIMITED INC. (owner of many popular brands including VICTORIA`S SECRETS) ETC,ETC,

COMPUTER : Microsoft,Oracle,Google,Apple,Dell computers,Yahoo,Sun microsystems,etc,etc,

Media Entertainment:I hope u`ll agree people generally in any democratic country r influenced by wht is shown in T.V. and movies,so here is the least of media houses jews own...............Time-Warner,Disney,Viacom-Cbs,,etc,Hollywood studios: Warner brothers,Paramount pictures,Sony(which now owns MGM which was previously owned by jews)Columbia Tristar,Dreamworks,Universal pictures, and lastly the print media the  three most prestigious and influential newspapers: the _New York Times_, the _Wall Street Journal_, and the _Washington Post_. These three, dominating America's financial and political capitals, are the newspapers that set the trends and the guidelines for nearly all the others. They are the ones that decide what is news and what isn't at the national and international levels. They originate the news; the others merely copy it. And all three newspapers are in Jewish hands !!!!!!!!!And also New york daily news, US news and World Report all 3 owned by Mortimer Zuckerman !!!!

Finance : AIG,Bloomberg news,Bear sterns,Goldman Sachs,Lehman Brothers,Citigroup,etc, and the famed investors kirk kerkonian and george soros who was accused by Malayasian premier Mahathir of devaluing malayasian currency and almost destroying the economy !!!!!!

Government policies of any democratic are influenced by powerful lobbies i thnk we all know tht...............more than 50% of american billionaires are jews  so my frnd the facts are overwhelming to ignore tht jewish lobby does not work in directing american foreign policies !!!!!!!!!!

Secondly,how can u even start to justify ISRAEL`s attack on LEBANON u r talking abt innocent israelis killed by terrorist attack but more palestinines have been killed than the jews in this conflict !!!!!!!!!!!
Moreover jews have no business to occupy palestine they don`t belong thr they used to live in US,RUSSIA,GERMANY,POLAND,etc, but not in PALESTINE come on the arabs were not responsible for the holocaust............let me ask u this how would you feel if somebody comes into your house suddenly and tells you tht hundreds of years ago his great great great great grandfather used to own the land whr u r living would u just welcome and vacate the palace or u`ll fight for it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Generations of palestines` lives,dreams and aspirations have been destroyed by unwanted jews............this jews had a choice to go to america or stay in thr country but the palestines were not even asked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
__________
But let me tell you don`t get me wrong i fully support most of US`s decisions and i`m quite sure IRAN is planning to create a nuclear bomb rather thn a power plant and it should be stopped by any means !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah you saw tht coming didn`t you huh !!!!!!!!JEWS don`t control anythng eh let me give you some facts then brother :
> 
> FASHION: GAP,GUESS,LEVI`S,TOMMY HILFIGER,RALPH LAUREN,CALVIN KLEIN,CHANEL,PIERRE CARDIN,DONNA KARAN and DKNY,LIMITED INC. (owner of many popular brands including VICTORIA`S SECRETS) ETC,ETC,
> 
> ...



You talk like a supporter of extremist. I can tell you Jews are not destroying anything. They are lies people talk against Jews. 

I suggest you to understand Palestine History here :- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palestine. Understand how the conflict started and what the cause is.

Just do not Scream and say Jews are everywhere and they did that and they did this. I do not want to hear that. What i want to hear this is you to be honest,meaning ful on every letter,word and sentence you write. Even if you do not know english. Most Importantly :- No Humans are prefect.

About iran. Sadly it too late now. They are very strong. It is better for America and for christians and for people in middle east. If america start the war. People will find a excuse and there is going to be chaos everywhere and later all the blame will be on America and the Christians. 

I would let and see Iran build what ever they want and what they please will watch what they want to do.

I would not worry what is going to happen now or later. 

I would also let the muslims to conquer the whole world. That is what they were doing for the beginning. 

Just remember that Father in Heaven is watching everything. He know precisely  what to do and he has the full control. I have faith in him. Even you should do that. 

Ἰησοῦς Χριστὸς Θεοῦ Υἱὸς Σωτήρ


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

Does it mean Jesus Christ, Son of God, Saviour(wikipedia)


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

^^ +1


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Does it mean Jesus Christ, Son of God, Saviour(wikipedia)


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was just trying to state the facts nthng else rather i believe you took it personally you write sentences like [Sadly it too late now. You talk like a supporter of extremist] and tell me i don`t know english !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whts the point in getting personal tht way stick to the bloody topic !!!!!!!!!!!!

I don`t care wht u want to hear i thought this was an open forum and i was merely countering your point................just point out one  single error in whtever i had stated above.........explain to me on wht gound can the jews claim to push the arabs out of their homeland and create their own country u claimed jews do not control anythng and i showed how they own or control every major industry in america..............i`m not screaming jews r everywhr i`m stating how jews have a major control over american businesses and how they can shape opinions abt any issue by virtually controlling american media 

U r talking abt palestine history and being totally ignorant abt the fact tht they have no business in being thr they don`t even honour the UN resolutions tht had been adopted after ISRAEL was created 

I don`t know why preseting  the truth to prove my point is not meaningful in your eyes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

PEACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
__________
And guys wht do you thnk was i wrong in anythng tht i had stated !!!!!!!!


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> EWS people never bother abt any community or country except for ISRAEL and themselves !!!!!!!!!!!!



I would consider this an extreme hate view against the Jews. If you notice this tiny community contributed so much to humanity, science, politics, governance systems, it could be considered rude to blame the community for the ills.



			
				sigma84 said:
			
		

> ISRAEL attacked LEBANON and killed thousands of innocent lebanese when lebanon was doing so much progress and it had actually bcome one of the very few fully functioning democratic arab country only bcoz two of it`s soldiers were captured how on earth such an action can be justified...................



No its not justified, its a war crime perpetuated by some Isreali Jew facists. But that does not reflect the majority of Jews or Isrealis (The good ones are assassinated remember?) its only the haters among them.

We can't blame it all on Jews at least America's foreign policy. A lot of Americans believe US is doing the right thing since atom bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki, Vietnam wars (little Jewish influence them and they also believe they are perfect and most of the opposition is because the world is jealous of them.


----------



## freebird (Feb 23, 2007)

if instead of a war US should have found some *neurotic medicine* which can control the extremism and the urge to conquer the world by the world's best religion and the world's most anti-violent religion people,then we can save some lives....we want some peace na...
buy it in a can,take a sprayer and spray wherever extremism is developing,like the same way Nagarpalika does with mosquietos...all are happy...


मेरा भारत महान |


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 23, 2007)

^^ The neurotic medicine should aim at reducing religious tendencies or eliminating them completely. Religious motivation is one of the worst fuels of violence in history and what is deplorable is the extremists do not feel guilty for their blood shedding if it is religious in nature. US is often guilty of this crime too, even in it's own homeland.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

@sigma84 :- 

I was just trying to state the facts nthng else rather i believe you took it personally you write sentences like [Sadly it too late now. You talk like a supporter of extremist] and tell me i don`t know english !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whts the point in getting personal tht way stick to the bloody topic !!!!!!!!!!!!

I don`t care wht u want to hear i thought this was an open forum and i was merely countering your point................just point out one single error in whtever i had stated above.........explain to me on wht gound can the jews claim to push the arabs out of their homeland and create their own country u claimed jews do not control anythng and i showed how they own or control every major industry in america..............i`m not screaming jews r everywhr i`m stating how jews have a major control over american businesses and how they can shape opinions abt any issue by virtually controlling american media 

U r talking abt palestine history and being totally ignorant abt the fact tht they have no business in being thr they don`t even honour the UN resolutions tht had been adopted after ISRAEL was created 

I don`t know why preseting  the truth to prove my point is not meaningful in your eyes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

PEACE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


======================================================


The reason why i said you talk like a supporter of extremist. Mostly only they speak hatred against Israel and Jews. I did *NOT* tell *YOU* that you do not know english. I was always tell it to common. I did not point that at you. 

I don`t care wht u want to hear i thought this was an open forum and i was merely countering your point................just point out one single error in whtever i had stated above.........explain to me on wht gound can the jews claim to push the arabs out of their homeland and create their own country u claimed jews do not control anythng and i showed how they own or control every major industry in america..............i`m not screaming jews r everywhr i`m stating how jews have a major control over american businesses and how they can shape opinions abt any issue by virtually controlling american media

Simple to say even i don't care what you say about israel or the jews. Israel was created long before UN and Palestine came to being. You need to really learn the *REAL *history. If you say how all american business are owned by Jews. Then i can say even Indians are everywhere. They are in every part of this world in every business. Can i blame the indians then?. NO. Same thing i will not blame the jews. Why the heck do you care about who is controlling the american media?. There is al-jazeera who is vastly controlled by islam. Why not blame them too?. 

U r talking abt palestine history and being totally ignorant abt the fact tht they have no business in being thr they don`t even honour the UN resolutions tht had been adopted after ISRAEL was created 

I don`t know why preseting  the truth to prove my point is not meaningful in your eyes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It is you who is being ignorant about palestine history. Why should Hamas or Hezbollah use Palestine and Lebanon to bomb Israel?. The main reason why Israel is there is because of this. Talking about UN. UN is created by USA after world war 2 is over. Nowdays many people misuse the power UN has. So why should Israel honor UN resolutions?. 

Talking about truth. There is no truth in you.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

See i`m not saying all jews are bad i guess then i would be as bad as hitler no definitely not.................what i was trying to say is tht US foreign policies are always made after ensuring the ISRAELI interest why should ISRAEL even after 50 years continue to receive $3 billion in financial assistance when thousands of people are starving out of hunger in africa !!!!!!!!!!INDO-US nuclear pact was in danger of being hijacked by jewish lobbies bcoz india was not voting against iran in the security council it was only when india voted against them tht the deal went through !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 23, 2007)

hey u ppl are so good in everything, why dont u all go and join politics, clean all the garbage from the face of the earth. huh.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> See i`m not saying all jews are bad i guess then i would be as bad as hitler no definitely not.................what i was trying to say is tht US foreign policies are always made after ensuring the ISRAELI interest why should ISRAEL even after 50 years continue to receive $3 billion in financial assistance when thousands of people are starving out of hunger in africa !!!!!!!!!!INDO-US nuclear pact was in danger of being hijacked by jewish lobbies bcoz india was not voting against iran in the security council it was only when india voted against them tht the deal went through !!!!!!!!!



Israel too needs money ofcourse they are also contributing many things. 

I agree that US have to help the starving people in africa but why drag israel here?. US spends lots of money in stupid things. One example is they spent 70 Million $ to research how squirrel is having sex . The other money they waste is sending satellites in mars and other planets to find life. Which is useless. Also Money been spend on ISS is also waste of money. Instead of wasting this much they could help straving people around the world. 

Could you show me a source where Israel was *Hijacking* Indo-US nuclear pact?. Even i vote that India does not deserve to have a Indo-US nuclear tech transfer. India is not yet worth of having the pact. I think deal is not yet being announced. It is not so simple for india having a nuclear tech. Has i india not to worth of it. 


Sigma :- Let me give you a job. Go to this site :- *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wars

Tell me how many wars in here are* Justified* and *Not Justified. *
__________


			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> hey u ppl are so good in everything, why dont u all go and join politics, clean all the garbage from the face of the earth. huh.



I love to do that. Iam just waiting for the right time to strike.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

When the hell did i said israel was created after  UN plzzzzzz read before replying i know my history well enough indians are everywhr so wht i`m not saying jews should not be everywhr did i ever mentioned tht ????????????? 

Al-jazeera is controlled by muslims absolutely but the last time i checked it operates from a muslim country and US  is not a jewish country only 2% of the population are jews and moreover US is a superpower it`s policies affect the whole world !!!!!!!!!!!!

Hizbollah and Hamas are terrorist organisations i don`t thnk their actions should be justified by any means but tht dosn`t mean jews occupation of palestine can be justified and their attacks on innocent arabs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
__________
I said powerful jewish lobbies who may or may not be connected to their israel brothers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So US spends money on stupid thngs but how on earth does tht justify giving away billions of money to a foreign country whose per capita income is among the highest in the world and not to those poor african countries ???????
__________
No war is justified by any means i believe so i don`t need  to look at your list and justify or not justify any of them !!!!!!!!
__________
Thunderbird: It is you who is being ignorant about palestine history. Why should Hamas or Hezbollah use Palestine and Lebanon to bomb Israel?. The main reason why Israel is there is because of this. 

You mean to say israel is occupying palestine land bcoz of the terrorist and not to claim land for their ever increasing citizens  ?????????????
__________
ISRAEL was recognised as a country only after the world war 2 so it was recognised as a nation after UN was created got it brother  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edburg (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> Al-jazeera is controlled by muslims absolutely but the last time i checked it operates from a muslim country and US  is not a jewish country only 2% of the population are jews



Why should minority interests(Jews) not be considered in the US ?


			
				sigma84 said:
			
		

> and moreover US is a superpower it`s policies affect the whole world !!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes there are many good things also done(like afhan war) and only some things turn to be not fruitful.



			
				sigma84 said:
			
		

> Hizbollah and Hamas are terrorist organisations i don`t thnk their actions should be justified by any means but tht dosn`t mean jews occupation of palestine can be justified and their attacks on innocent arabs



So why dont arabs get rid of all terrorists in their nations ? Those attacks were only towards extremists.
And during a war some innocent people do get killed.its unavoidable.
__________





			
				sigma84 said:
			
		

> I said powerful jewish lobbies who may or may not be connected to their israel brothers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So US spends money on stupid thngs but how on earth does tht justify giving away billions of money to a foreign country whose per capita income is among the highest in the world and not to those poor african countries ???????



Doesnt each person has his own rights to spend the way he wishes ?
And a small country and small populated nation do need some help from others.(military wise)

__________


			
				sigma84 said:
			
		

> You mean to say israel is occupying palestine land bcoz of the terrorist and not to claim land for their ever increasing citizens  ?????????????



Yes


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> Thunderbird: It is you who is being ignorant about palestine history. Why should Hamas or Hezbollah use Palestine and Lebanon to bomb Israel?. The main reason why Israel is there is because of this.
> 
> You mean to say israel is occupying palestine land bcoz of the terrorist and not to claim land for their ever increasing citizens  ?????????????
> __________
> ISRAEL was recognised as a country only after the world war 2 so it was recognised as a nation after UN was created got it brother  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hamas launches Short Range rockets at israel and hezbollah launches their rockets from lebanon. The main reason for Israel to attack this two countries is too stop the attacks. Palestines government is controlled by Hamas mostly and Lebonan mostly it is hezbollah who is controlling they have a HQ there. They are not there to kill innocent people. 

ISRAEL was recognised as a country only after the world war 2 so it was recognised as a nation after UN was created got it brother

Iam not talking about when it is recognised. Iam talking about when israel was created. UN is a crap now. It is best to put that in dustbin.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 23, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> Yes there are many good things also done(like afhan war) and only some things turn to be not fruitful.



A lot of its foreign policy actually cause problems which it solves later and gets the applause. More often than not, they create more problems than actually solve them.



			
				Edburg said:
			
		

> So why dont arabs get rid of all terrorists in their nations ? Those attacks were only towards extremists.



That is as smart as shooting your whole extended family for one fault of yours.



			
				Edburg said:
			
		

> Doesnt each person has his own rights to spend the way he wishes ? And a small country and small populated nation do need some help from others.



Sometimes military support could be for religious reasons. Just like Arabs countries back Palestine, US back Isreal for religious reason as there is a Christian belief the day Israel has no allies will be the end of the world.



			
				sigma84 said:
			
		

> You mean to say israel is occupying palestine land bcoz of the terrorist and not to claim land for their ever increasing citizens ?????????????



Its a bit of both. Its pillaging of Palestine creates terrorism as a revenge. That  than leads to attacks which cycle back to moral support from US. Someone has to compromise here, either the Arab nations much accept Isreal as a nation (just like India accepted Pakistan after parition) or Isreal must give up its claim over West Bank and Gaza strip.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

I never said minority interests should not be considered i`m not talking abt jews living in US i`m saying how US foreign policy is made by safeguarding the israeli interest bcoz of their virtual domination of US media only one kind of view is presented to the american public at large abt the middle east affairs !!!!!!!!!!!!ISRAEL continously attacks palestine territory but we seldom hear abt tht but whenever explodes killing 2 or 3 israeli it makes a huge story !!!!!!!!!!!

May be some good thngs come out of helping israel but does tht justify blindly following israel interest in middle east..................LEBANON govt. was not harbouring those terrorist it had totally agreed to let foreign troops from any country to enter and search for terrorists and at the end of the day israel gained nothing from tht hizbollah was not crippled it did not received back their two soldiers and it had to make a hasty retreat !!!!!!!!!!!

Do u thnk it`s tht easy to get rid of terrorists ????????INDIA is grappling with ulfa who have active terrorist cell in assam are they being able to capture them or put an end to tht menace u may say they can easily pass to bangladesh or some other countries so can those terrorists LEBANON was not a hostile nation but they can easily move to SYRIA !!!!!!!!!

You yourself said millitary wise but i`m talking abt monetary help !!!!!!!!

First of all why do you thnk it`s justifible for jews to occupy palestine they never belonged thr only small fraction of jews used to live thr before world war 2 may be their forefathers used to live their hundreds of years ago !!!!!!!!As i had asked before how would you feel if somebody comes into your house suddenly and tells you tht hundreds of years ago his great great great great grandfather used to own the land whr u r living would u just welcome and vacate the palace or u`ll fight for it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> I never said minority interests should not be considered i`m not talking abt jews living in US i`m saying how US foreign policy is made by safeguarding the israeli interest bcoz of their virtual domination of US media only one kind of view is presented to the american public at large abt the middle east affairs !!!!!!!!!!!!ISRAEL continously attacks palestine territory but we seldom hear abt tht but whenever explodes killing 2 or 3 israeli it makes a huge story !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> May be some good thngs come out of helping israel but does tht justify blindly following israel interest in middle east..................LEBANON govt. was not harbouring those terrorist it had totally agreed to let foreign troops from any country to enter and search for terrorists and at the end of the day israel gained nothing from tht hizbollah was not crippled it did not received back their two soldiers and it had to make a hasty retreat !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Your Everlasting hatred against Jews.

The main reason why israel left lebanon was many countries around the world asked him to stop and leave the country. 2 or 3 israeli is a lot for them. Every single life is valuable unlike any other countries where humans life is treated like animals. Not just animals worse than animals. That is why there is a uproar when 2 israeli people die. 

No one said elimiating terrorist is a easy job. How would you detect a terrorist?. They do not come in military uniform. They comes like civilan dress and so they are many innocent deaths just by action by the terrorist. The main reason why israel keeps fighting with terrorist is because if you dont fight with them. They will get more advanced weapons such like nukes. I have no idea when india is going to learn. Iam sure this will happen. It is not nukes there is bio warfare threat. 


!!!!!!!!As i had asked before how would you feel if somebody comes into your house suddenly and tells you tht hundreds of years ago his great great great great grandfather used to own the land whr u r living would u just welcome and vacate the palace or u`ll fight for it !!!!!!!!!!!

What are you going to do if that happens to you?.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

Same as anybody supposed to do fight for my land as the palestines r doing so don`t see my points as only attacks on jews but their total unjustified steps to safeguard their interests !!!!!!!!!

Somebody did mention why arab countries dosn`t get rid od those terroris and the lebanon government was not harbouring  hezbollah they had forcibly taken shelter their with the help from iran !!!!!!!!!!!!You justify killing thousands of innocent people for the sake 2 soldiers ???????????


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> Same as anybody supposed to do fight for my land as the palestines r doing so don`t see my points as only attacks on jews but their total unjustified steps to safeguard their interests !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Somebody did mention why arab countries dosn`t get rid od those terroris and the lebanon government was not harbouring  hezbollah they had forcibly taken shelter their with the help from iran !!!!!!!!!!!!You justify killing thousands of innocent people for the sake 2 soldiers ???????????



Yeah right. When they come with armed weapons and if you fight all they will do is put the gun in your head and press the trigger and you are dead. Great thing you have done to protect your house. You lost your life and your home.

I will answer rest of your question later. Had to go out.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

Man i was talking *about* a *hypothetical* situation anyways my point was *Jews* are totally unjustified in occupying *Palestine* and u just trivilized the situation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyways catch u later even i have to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edburg (Feb 23, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> Somebody did mention why arab countries dosn`t get rid od those terroris



And why did they not try to stop them atleast ? Dont tell me they are hard to find.Come on people firing rocket launchers and bombs not been stopped(or even tried to) is ridiculous.That too when the actual firing location is known.



			
				sigma84 said:
			
		

> the lebanon government was not harbouring  hezbollah they had forcibly taken shelter their with the help from iran !!!!!!!!!!!!



So you do accept that iran supports terrorists and they must be attacked - that is the whole picture of this discussion.Why do you defend and attack both sides ?



			
				sigma84 said:
			
		

> and You justify killing thousands of innocent people for the sake 2 soldiers ???????????



And 2 soldiers are not the only reason to attack.There were continuous attacks for a long time and when this continues,the small country would no longer exist.Even india is being attacked for a long time.if we strike back at one situation that does not mean it is for one attack.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

See i had already mentioned tht iran should be stopped plzzzz read my posts and terrorists are really hard to catch otherwise thr india would have got rid of ulfa or the kashmiri ones which i thnk is totally different situation i`m fully a supporter of US but i believe US foreign policies are diverted or paralised on some issues to safeguard ISRAEL interest i was disagreeing with people who were against US thts all !!!!!!!!  Also i was trying to point out jews domination of key bussinesses in US and how ISRAEL is getting first preferance bcoz of it and lastly the total unjustified occupation of jews in PALESTINE !!!!!!!!!!!!
__________
Anyways gotta go now i hope thr were no hard feelings  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 23, 2007)

Hehehe...For now, I'd like to just write down one of my favourite quotes:

* "Religion is an insult to human dignity. With or without it you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion." 
- *_Steven Weinberg_


----------



## premsharma (Feb 23, 2007)

Its is useless debate or fight. Nobody wants to listen to others' point of view. Someone is trying to teach history, who himself may not know exact history because history has been always twisted everywhere and by British, Mughals & Comunists in India. Yet another one sugesting to me for reading a newspaper in a week, this gentleman, may not be aware that I have 3 english newspapers daily.

It is very common that most of the world is controlled by Jews, that does not mean they rule the world but they are in very prominent postions, like scientists and many other fields, as one of my learned friend has tried to explain in the thread to other ignorant members. This now way means that Jews are bad. They are brilliant, knowledgeable and yet defend their land with vigour & honour. They can influence the opinion of America.

Everyone has his or her opinion about a situation. if you are not mature enough to accept others ponit of view [without attacking him personally], why the A**** start such topic. By the way Jehadis have enter defence forces [AF] and now stock market, so why can't they be here on the forum to create so called sympathy towards Arabs and infect / lure young digitians to recruitment camps in Paks.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oops was i being a jehadi trying to create so called sympathy towards Arabs and infect / lure young digitians to recruitment camps in Paks   !!!!!!!!!!! I don`t know if u meant me thr anyways just to clear the air i`m not even a muslim let alone a jehadi bye the way which jehadi would support US policies let alone go against IRAN !!!!!!!!

Just to clear my point again i believe palestinians are being wronged totally from a human point of view  and thr is too much  jewish influence on american foreign policy and people should not blame the majority americans for it`s sometime wrong foreign policies !!!!!!

I don`t believe all jews are bad people some of the brilliant scientists like Albert Einstein,Richard Feynman and J Oppenheimer were jewish...........thr are 158 jews who have received nobel prizes 37% of all US recipients are jewish GERMANY has lagged in scientific advances and their colleges lagged behind their american counterparts after world war 2 bcoz of lack of jews so plzz don`t believe tht i hate all jews !!!!!!!!!

So long brothers !!!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> *Its is useless debate or fight. Nobody wants to listen to others' point of view.* Someone is trying to teach history, who himself may not know exact history because history has been always twisted everywhere and by British, Mughals & Comunists in India. Yet another one sugesting to me for reading a newspaper in a week, this gentleman, may not be aware that I have 3 english newspapers daily.
> 
> It is very common that most of the world is controlled by Jews, that does not mean they rule the world but they are in very prominent postions, like scientists and many other fields, as one of my learned friend has tried to explain in the thread to other ignorant members. This now way means that Jews are bad. They are brilliant, knowledgeable and yet defend their land with vigour & honour. They can influence the opinion of America.
> 
> Everyone has his or her opinion about a situation. if you are not mature enough to accept others ponit of view [without attacking him personally], why the A**** start such topic. By the way Jehadis have enter defence forces [AF] and now stock market, so why can't they be here on the forum to create so called sympathy towards Arabs and infect / lure young digitians to recruitment camps in Paks.



*Its is useless debate or fight. Nobody wants to listen to others' point of view.* 

*This is a debate where it is useless and none of them wont listen to POV because it a debate .
**
**Everyone has his or her opinion about a situation. if you are not mature enough to accept others ponit of view [without attacking him personally], why the A**** start such topic.

Again. This is a debate. Where everyone has his/her own opinion.  If  you are not intrested in seeing this debate  no one is asking you to come here. 
*


----------



## premsharma (Feb 24, 2007)

sigma84 said:
			
		

> Oops was i being a jehadi trying to create so called sympathy towards Arabs and infect / lure young digitians to recruitment camps in Paks   !!!!!!!!!!! I don`t know if u meant me thr anyways just to clear the air i`m not even a muslim let alone a jehadi bye the way which jehadi would support US policies let alone go against IRAN !!!!!!!!
> 
> Just to clear my point again i believe palestinians are being wronged totally from a human point of view  and thr is too much  jewish influence on american foreign policy and people should not blame the majority americans for it`s sometime wrong foreign policies !!!!!!
> 
> ...



It was not meant for you. Those whom I was pointing out at, have already got pains.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmm, It seems that its time to move the thread to Fightclub.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Hmm, It seems that its time to move the thread to Fightclub.



Which world are you in?. It is already in fightclub.
__________


			
				premsharma said:
			
		

> It was not meant for you. Those whom I was pointing out at, have already got pains.



/me wonders. What pains.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 24, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Which world are you in?. It is already in fightclub.
> __________
> 
> 
> /me wonders. What pains.



No pains?? Then, why replying man? Do you think I have pointed at you??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> No pains?? Then, why replying man? Do you think I have pointed at you??


Was i replying at you?. I just asked what pains?. I can not ask a question?.

One more thing :- You are going way offtopic. I suggest. If you have and if do not have something to say about USA, Iran and Israel war. I suggest you start your own thread and start there.

Thank you.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

hey cool down buddies... I KNOW its fight club... but lets stick to virtual fight ,, not real...

You both guys are very OLD in forum i think... so cool down.. 

  let me fight some   joking..

hey thunderbird and premsharma why you guys are having pains...   joking
__________
and its fight club so fight man go on... WHY to start a new thread..


----------



## premsharma (Feb 24, 2007)

The topic is problematic and diverse views expressed are not digested


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hey cool down buddies... I KNOW its fight club... but lets stick to virtual fight ,, not real...
> 
> You both guys are very OLD in forum i think... so cool down..
> 
> ...



It depends what pain you are talking about. I got a head pain not from here . That is the only pain i have.


----------



## premsharma (Feb 24, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> It depends what pain you are talking about. I got a head pain not from here . That is the only pain i have.



Then it is allright, I thought you had some other pains. Let's return to topic now.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Then it is allright, I thought you had some other pains. Let's return to topic now.



Thank You with a smile )) on the face.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 24, 2007)

have a Tablet!!!   hey thunder bird this is my first post in this thread.. so i am not hijacker  sorry !!!! if you are hurt..


----------



## Edburg (Feb 24, 2007)

Enough fighting then over all of us.

Now the conclusions - 

1)Iran has to stopped at all costs from developing nuclear stuffs
2)US or some other nation have to undertake this task for the sake of the world(definitely india is not going to do it)


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 24, 2007)

premsharma said:
			
		

> The topic is problematic and diverse views expressed are not digested



Don't worry premsharma, this is a forum with no judge so its goes waywire sometimes with personal comments. I have faced some like, "You have no experience..", "Your are lying..", "You are a kid...", "You are a troll..", "Did your mother...". There are a lot of immature people here whose age notwithstanding, they can't handle logical arguments and criticism and resort to personal attacks and justify their view saying it is 'normal' in a debate. They think they are the only people with 'right' opinions and they usually get their way with insults, abuses and lying.The best way to handle them is add them to your ignore list for now, sooner or later real life will teach them civility. 



			
				sreevirus said:
			
		

> Hehehe...For now, I'd like to just write down one of my favourite quotes:
> 
> * "Religion is an insult to human dignity. With or without it you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion."
> - *_Steven Weinberg_



Couldn't agree with that more. Religion is worse than opium, its addictive and its harmful for the people.


----------



## sigma84 (Feb 24, 2007)

Absolutely !!!!!!!!!  

And again wht do you people thnk are jews people justified in occupying palestine territory whr they had lived hundreds of years ago in the process destroying lives of generations of palestinian people for no fault of theirs !!!!!!!!
__________
Moreover had i presented any illogical arguments !!!!!!!!!!!!!I`m just asking plzzzzz don`t  thnk i`m saying these to anybody !!!!!!!
__________
Aberforth u r absolutely rt religion has always divided people all the major problems plaguing the earth rt now except global warming which interestingly is ignored by most people r bcoz of religion !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> Enough fighting then over all of us.
> 
> Now the conclusions -
> 
> ...


1. Iran has to stopped at all costs from developing nuclear stuffs

Let them develop what ever they want and what ever they feel is to do.

2. US or some other nation have to undertake this task for the sake of the world

US is too weak to fight with Iran. Iran is so advanced. A little war on iran  can  prove to whole world. Starting World War 3.

No one will support US.  

1. Chinese :- For them Iran is very important. If they are attacked. Their economy will cease. Making them to go war with Taiwan. 

2. Russia :- Same thing has chinese. They need the resources from iran. Provided they help iran by giving them sophiscated weaponary.

3. European Union :- It depends on whether they are in US side or Iran Side. 

4. India :- This country is a joke. They can not protect their borders from cross-border terrorism and the government sucks. They are not capable of fighting with powerful armies. Let this country rest in peace. India has struggled enough. 

5. PVC (Private Military Contracts) :- They are still helping US in iraq and afghanisthan. They may help in iran but i very much doubt it because US army did not protect them from insurgents attacks.

Now who else do US have?. Going to war themselves will prove dangerous. They military bases around middle east will be constant attacks. America will be in dangerous situation. The only thing US can do is launch Nukes at iran targetting nuclear. That would prove very very dangerous. Has i said a little war in iran is enough to bring us to world war 3.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 24, 2007)

Nuclear war on Iran could prove deadly. Iran isn't supported by Middle Eastern countries for their religious factional divide but you can well imagine the worldwide scare even a small scale nuclear war could cost. There will be a new nuclear race and every country will consider nuking their enemies for bigger car parking spaces.

Iran even if a rogue state knows what effect dropping nuclear bombs on a country could have so they are as unlikely as Pakistan to drop nukes in Israel. Ahmedinejad knows Israel can hit back very badly if a single nuke drops on its homeland.


----------



## freebird (Feb 24, 2007)

trying a war with Iran is sure gonna provocate the world Muslim community..why...is there no alternate _ahimsatmac_ solutions...
For the world to remain calm for @tleast our times,we should try to make Muslims Happy,all over the World,because as a fact-(from here on no offense!) Muslims really takes these things seriously,in whichever country Muslims lives doesnt matter-Muslims wants a World Conquer and Unity of Muslims...that will be very hard to digest for  other communities....esp US and Christians/Jews are sure enjoying the enemity of world Muslims...
We need to assure Muslim Countries that there is no anti-Muslim thought that spreads!else i am sure WWIII @ anvil..


----------



## VD17 (Feb 24, 2007)

All through it, i feel sorry for the poor american soldiers who'll be made to kill and die themselves just cause of the whims of a pathetic administration. I feel sorry for the people of Iran. 
Leave alone US's cconsiderations for other nations and their citizens.. but just see how insensitive they are to the lives of their own sons. This country is pathetic. Their ego is going to destroy them.


----------



## mediator (Feb 24, 2007)

^^I always feel sorry for the civilians the most who suffer the most from both war and terrorism!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Update.*

*Israel seeks US green light for Iran attack
*


> *
> *LONDON -- Israel is seeking permission from the United States to fly its jets over Iraq to attack Iran's nuclear facilities, The Daily Telegraph newspaper said Saturday, citing sources.
> A senior Israeli defense official told the conservative British broadsheet in a dispatch from Tel Aviv that negotiations were taking place for the US-led coalition in Iraq to provide an "air corridor" over Iraq if the Jewish state decided on unilateral action.
> "We are planning for every eventuality, and sorting out issues such as these are crucial," the official said.
> ...



More Information :- *newsinfo.inquirer.net/breakingnews/world/view_article.php?article_id=51375

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*American armada prepares to take on Iran

*


> Audio: Damien McElroy on the deck of the US flagship
> It is four and a half acres of American power in the middle of the Arabian Sea but the influence of USS Dwight D Eisenhower stretches for hundreds of miles.
> 
> Crew on board the aircraft carrier USS Eisenhower are on alert in the Arabian Sea
> ...



More Information :- *www.iraq-war.ru/article/119494


----------

